# Beading Cut Bit Help Please



## RouterDummy (Jan 22, 2010)

Hello,

This is my first time here and I am hoping for a little advice. I am putting up a shelf around my family room wall (split wall) 20' x 20'. I am using nice cuts of 1x10" wood. I want to create a Beading Cut (Ogee Bit or Quadra-Cut Bit) around the edges for a nice sculpted appearance but unsure of what size bit to purchase with a 1/4 shank that will look nice on 1" thick cut wood.


Any help would really be appreciated!!

Thanks,

RouterDummy


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

RD,

Are there any pieces of furniture or molding in the room that have details on them? You can use that as a starting point in your search for edge forming bits for your shelves.

You can also look through catalog pages and find some 'actual size' pictures of cut profiles and go from there. Once you do find a bit, play around with different depths of cut, you can get a variety of looks from one bit.

If your 1 x 10's are milled, they are probably 3/4 in thick. A plain old 1/4" or 3/8" roman ogee bit can dress it up nice, and are available in 1/4 in shanks.

A couple of catalog sites are below for inspiration:

MLCS roman ogee and edge banding router bits

Router Bits, Woodworking Supplies, Woodworking Tools - EagleAmerica.com

Magnate

Grizzly.com® -- Product Categories


----------



## RouterDummy (Jan 22, 2010)

KP91,

Thank you very much the valuable information. I do have some furniture pieces with the same style edging that I liked so thats why I wanted to route the edges of the shelving. 

The information you provided was very valuable to my search, thank you!!!

Being new to routers (as in the name RouterDummy) I just wanted to be sure if I needed a specific bit size for the 1" thick wood or are all bits ajustable to size?

Thank you again!

RouterDummy


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

Even though the router bit profile itself never changes, you can adjust the depth of cut of the bit or positioning of a router table fence to achieve different effects. 

Experiment with bits you have in scraps of pine to see what combinations look best to you.


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Welcome to the RouterForums family RD. Glad to have you join us.


----------

